# Going to Grimsby



## dessiato (Sep 24, 2005)

Right, I've got to go to Grimsby next week for one night. Staying in the St James hotel, someone else is paying, but is it any good now? Last time I was there my car was vandalised. Is it safe to leave my car in the car park there?  Where is the best place for fish and chips? Is the Hopeless Wanker any good for beer now?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 24, 2005)

Mate of mine used to have a girlfriend from Grismby. Very good fish and chips apparently. Lot of drugs aswell.. Not really the North though is it?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 24, 2005)

I dunno I open my heart about Grimsby, and what d'you get in return - absolutely fuck all.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 25, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I dunno I open my heart about Grimsby, and what d'you get in return - absolutely fuck all.


Sorry, I've been out. It is north of the Gap though. So your friend had a girlfriend from Grimsby...


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 27, 2005)

I lived in Grimsby for 12 years and got my cars vandalised 4 times and stolen once and left abandoned with a bust steering lock.    Spent 25 yrs. in Bristol and 5 in Sheffield and 'touch wood' have not have a similar experience.    I remember times when the car parks around the town centre looked like 'krystallnacht'.

The best place for Haddock and Chips used to be the Pea Bung, but there are several places in Cleethorpes and one in particular in the old main street that has won awards.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 27, 2005)

Can't say I like Grimsby very much, but then I'm a Hull boy so that's maybe not surprising.


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 27, 2005)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Can't say I like Grimsby very much, but then I'm a Hull boy so that's maybe not surprising.



Ah, you are one of the codheads


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 27, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> Ah, you are one of the codheads


eh? Grimsby are codheads.


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 27, 2005)

Grimbrarians wouldn't touch cod, they say that they leave it to the guys from Hull and prefer to handle the better quality haddock.    If you ask for cod and chips in Grimsby you are liable to get stared at.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 27, 2005)

Same in Hull - if you ask for fish you get haddock.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 27, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> Grimbrarians wouldn't touch cod, they say that they leave it to the guys from Hull and prefer to handle the better quality haddock.    If you ask for cod and chips in Grimsby you are liable to get stared at.


there's a great Scunthorpe United football song that relates Grimsby to cod, taht's where I get my information from.
I wouldn't ever have the problem of getting stared at in Grimsby, because I won't ever go there.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 29, 2005)

I must've parked my car in every available spot in Grimsby town centre, St. James Hotel included, and it was never touched. Having said that, there's a little underpass next to the car park which serves as an informal youth club / gluey club, so y'never know... If you are worried and don't need to use your car overnight, park it in the secure multi-story just across the road from the hotel. It should be safe there.*








*Vehicles are left at owners' risk. Visitors using said car park are advised to ensure that no valuables are left in their vehicles and that vehicles are adequately secured. purves grundy accepts no liability for for any loss or damage to any vehicle or it's contents whilst parked in the aforementioned fucking car park or anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 29, 2005)

In fairness, last time I went to Grimsby I had a hire car, since I needed to stay late.  Not knowing Grimsby's one-way system very well, and not sure if I could park next to County hall, I left it in a car park down a side street about 100 yards from the library.  Was a little bit worried about leaving in there, especially since it was a brand new car, but no-one touched it.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I was there. The St James is the worst hotel I've been in for years. The food service was terrible, although, when I complained they did take details and reduce my bill, so I was treated fairly.

As for the town, we only went into the precinct, and it has really changed. It is becoming quite nice, in fact it was like a propere little mall. The little boutique shops in Abbeygate where really good, the staff friendly and helpful. I got a really nice handbag (for Mrs D) for half the price of getting it down here.

I didn't get my fish and chips, but the town is getting nice, again.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, Abbeygate's probably the most scenic part of town now - lots of little independent bourgeois lil shoppettes. I bet the council will be commissioning a series of postcards of it soon.


----------



## FruitandNut (Oct 5, 2005)

Abbeygate is fine but there is not a lot of it.


----------

